# При загрузке с LiveCD не обнаруживаются разделы HDD

## borskiy

Здравствуйте.

Такая проблема:

Есть недобук Aspire one. На его штатный SSD (8ГБ) всё устанавливвалось замечательно. Решил поменять винт на более ёмкий и быстрый, ради чего раскурочил SSD Corsair F40. Подпаял, всё отлично детектится и в биосе, и fdisk'ом.

Разбивка на разделы также прошла "на ура". Но на этом моё радужное настроение и закончилось. В /dev разделы не появились ни сразу, ни после перезагрузки. Соответственно, ни создать ФС, ни смонтировать их я не могу. Создал файловые системы из-под загруженной с внешнего винта операционки, снова загрузился с ливСД, разделы не монтируются. Гляжу в /dev - то же самое.

/dev

0:0:0:0

2:0:0:0

block

bsg

btrfs-control

bus

char

console

dac960_gam

device-mapper

discover

disk

err

etherd

event0

event1

event2

event3

fb0

fd

flush

full

fuse

gpmctl

hiddev0

hidraw0

hidraw1

initctl

input

interfaces

kmem

kmsg

log

loop-control

loop0

loop1

loop2

loop3

loop4

loop5

loop6

loop7

mapper

mcelog

md

md126

md127

megadev0

mem

mice

mmcblk0

mouse

mouse0

mouse1

mouse2

mpt2ctl

net

null

port

ppp

psaux

ptmx

pts

ram0

ram1

ram10

ram11

ram12

ram13

ram14

ram15

ram2

ram3

ram4

ram5

ram6

ram7

ram8

ram9

random

revalidate

rfkill

rtc

sda

sdb

sdb1

sg0

sg1

shm

snd

stderr

stdin

stdout

tgt

tty

tty0

tty1

tty10

tty11

tty12

tty13

tty14

tty15

tty16

tty17

tty18

tty19

tty2

tty20

tty21

tty22

tty23

tty24

tty25

tty26

tty27

tty28

tty29

tty3

tty30

tty31

tty32

tty33

tty34

tty35

tty36

tty37

tty38

tty39

tty4

tty40

tty41

tty42

tty43

tty44

tty45

tty46

tty47

tty48

tty49

tty5

tty50

tty51

tty52

tty53

tty54

tty55

tty56

tty57

tty58

tty59

tty6

tty60

tty61

tty62

tty63

tty7

tty8

tty9

ttyS0

ttyS1

ttyS2

ttyS3

urandom

usb

vcs

vcs1

vcs10

vcs11

vcs12

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcs7

vcs8

vcs9

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa10

vcsa11

vcsa12

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vcsa7

vcsa8

vcsa9

vga_arbiter

zero

dmesg

Linux version 3.2.21-gentoo (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Tue Jul 10 16:46:38 UTC 2012

Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

Disabled fast string operations

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005f376000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f376000 - 000000005f3bf000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f3bf000 - 000000005f46d000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f46d000 - 000000005f4bf000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f4bf000 - 000000005f4f0000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f4f0000 - 000000005f4ff000 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f4ff000 - 000000005f500000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000005f500000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU!

DMI 2.4 present.

DMI: Acer AOA110/        , BIOS v0.3309 10/06/2008

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

last_pfn = 0x5f500 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-C7FFF write-protect

  C8000-EFFFF uncachable

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 0FFFE0000 mask 0FFFE0000 write-protect

  1 base 0FFFC0000 mask 0FFFE0000 uncachable

  2 base 000000000 mask 0C0000000 write-back

  3 base 040000000 mask 0E0000000 write-back

  4 base 05F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable

  5 base 05F600000 mask 0FFE00000 uncachable

  6 base 05F500000 mask 0FFF00000 uncachable

  7 base 000000000 mask 0FFFE0000 uncachable

Warning only 895MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

Base memory trampoline at [c009e000] 9e000 size 4096

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000037f13000

0000000000 - 0037f13000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 37f13000 @ 171d000-1800000

RAMDISK: 5ee1f000 - 5f375000

Allocated new RAMDISK: 379bd000 - 37f12d65

Move RAMDISK from 000000005ee1f000 - 000000005f374d64 to 379bd000 - 37f12d64

ACPI: RSDP 000fe020 00024 (v02 ACRSYS)

ACPI: XSDT 5f4fe120 00064 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

ACPI: FACP 5f4fc000 000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: DSDT 5f4f2000 05DE6 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: FACS 5f488000 00040

ACPI: SSDT 5f4fd000 004C4 (v02  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: HPET 5f4fb000 00038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: APIC 5f4fa000 00068 (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: MCFG 5f4f9000 0003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: ASF! 5f4f8000 000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: SLIC 5f4f1000 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: BOOT 5f4f0000 00028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 01000013)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

895MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 37f13000

  low ram: 0 - 37f13000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037f13

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00037f13

On node 0 totalpages: 229026

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1759 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223284 pages, LIFO batch:31

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 60000000:80000000)

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f729f000 s25216 r0 d23936 u49152

pcpu-alloc: s25216 r0 d23936 u49152 alloc=12*4096

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 [0] 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 227235

Kernel command line: initrd=/ubninit root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc  dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs  cdroot vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=/ubnkern

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Memory: 896324k/916556k available (3441k kernel code, 19780k reserved, 1294k data, 396k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff15000 - 0xfffff000   ( 936 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8713000 - 0xfff13000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7f13000   ( 895 MB)

      .init : 0xc14a0000 - 0xc1503000   ( 396 kB)

      .data : 0xc135c47f - 0xc149ff80   (1294 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc135c47f   (3441 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512 16

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f6c06000 soft=f6c08000

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1596.002 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3192.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=15960020)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

Disabled fast string operations

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20110623

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f6c8e000 soft=f6c90000

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9e000

Initializing CPU#1

Atom PSE erratum detected, BIOS microcode update recommended

Disabled fast string operations

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (6383.98 BogoMIPS).

devtmpfs: initialized

Acer Aspire One A110 series board detected. Selecting KBD-method for reboot.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

dca service started, version 1.12.1

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: SSDT 5f380c90 00239 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00239 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 5f37fe10 001C7 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT   (null) 001C7 (v02  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 5f380f10 000D0 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT   (null) 000D0 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 5f37ef10 00083 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00083 (v02  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

ACPI Error: [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/dsfield-143)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6c3c680), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/psparse-536)

ACPI: Marking method _OSC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x60000000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:27ac] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:27ae] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0x78480000-0x784fffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x60c0-0x60c7]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0x60000000-0x6fffffff pref]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0x78500000-0x7853ffff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: [8086:27a6] type 0 class 0x000380

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0x78400000-0x7847ffff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:27d8] type 0 class 0x000403

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0x78540000-0x78543fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:27d0] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:27d2] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:27d4] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:27d6] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:27c8] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x6080-0x609f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:27c9] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x6060-0x607f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:27ca] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x6040-0x605f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:27cb] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x6020-0x603f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:27cc] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0x78544400-0x785447ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:27b9] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 0068 (mask 0007)

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:27c4] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x60a0-0x60af]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:27da] type 0 class 0x000c05

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x6000-0x601f]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x77300000-0x783fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x70000000-0x70ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8136] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0x71010000-0x71010fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0x71000000-0x7100ffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x76300000-0x772fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x71000000-0x720fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:001c] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x75200000-0x7520ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0x75200000-0x762fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0x72100000-0x730fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: [197b:2382] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0x74100300-0x741003ff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xffff8000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:04:00.2: [197b:2381] type 0 class 0x000805

pci 0000:04:00.2: reg 10: [mem 0x74100200-0x741002ff]

pci 0000:04:00.3: [197b:2383] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:04:00.3: reg 10: [mem 0x74100100-0x741001ff]

pci 0000:04:00.4: [197b:2384] type 0 class 0x000880

pci 0000:04:00.4: reg 10: [mem 0x74100000-0x741000ff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x74100000-0x751fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x73100000-0x740fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x60000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

ACPI Error: [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/dsfield-143)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6c3c680), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110623/psparse-536)

pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x09)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff

reserve RAM buffer: 000000005f376000 - 000000005fffffff

reserve RAM buffer: 000000005f46d000 - 000000005fffffff

reserve RAM buffer: 000000005f4f0000 - 000000005fffffff

reserve RAM buffer: 000000005f500000 - 000000005fffffff

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x60000000-0xfebfffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0068-0x006f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0200-0x020f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0070]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0092]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0063]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0065]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0067]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0600-0x060f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0610]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x080f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x047f]

pnp 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x053f]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x164e-0x164f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1c.3 BAR 7 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

system 00:01: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0600-0x060f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0610] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x053f] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:04: [irq 0 disabled]

pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0]

pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:06: [mem 0xff800000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:07: [irq 1]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

pnp 00:08: [irq 12]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:02:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xffff8000-0xffffffff pref]

PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x77300000-0x783fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x70000000-0x70ffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x71020000-0x7103ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x76300000-0x772fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x71000000-0x720fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0x75200000-0x762fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0x72100000-0x730fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x73100000-0x73107fff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x74100000-0x751fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x73100000-0x740fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x60000000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x77300000-0x783fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x70000000-0x70ffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x76300000-0x772fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x71000000-0x720fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0x75200000-0x762fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x72100000-0x730fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0x74100000-0x751fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0x73100000-0x740fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x60000000-0xfebfffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A disabled

PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 5464k freed

Simple Boot Flag value 0x5 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 1761

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: mode is 800x600x32, linelength=3200, pages=3

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x60000000, mapped to 0xf8780000, using 3750k, total 7872k

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042: Warning: Keylock active

i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

Write protecting the kernel text: 3444k

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1112k

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1595.999 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x60a0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x60a8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-8: Corsair CSSD-F40GB2, 2.0, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 78161328 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Corsair CSSD-F40 2.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 78161328 512-byte logical blocks: (40.0 GB/37.2 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

psmouse serio2: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04773/0xa40000/0xa0000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input1

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-7[28000]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.06.12-rc1 Wed. Oct. 5 17:00:00 PDT 2011

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.07.12-k.

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.27

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

mpt2sas version 10.100.00.00 loaded

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0x78544400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.21-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00006080

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.21-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00006060

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.21-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006040

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.21-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00006020

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.2.21-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=13fe, idProduct=3600

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-3: Product: silicon-power

usb 1-3: Manufacturer:         

usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 10101930E6AA1F0002CB01FB

usb-storage 1-3:1.0: Quirks match for vid 13fe pid 3600: 4000

scsi2 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=62c0

usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-5: Product: USB 2.0 Camera

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.

usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=09da, idProduct=054f

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: USB Device

usb 2-2: Manufacturer: A4TECH

input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:09DA:054F.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

input: A4TECH USB Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:09DA:054F.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4TECH USB Device] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input1

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access              silicon-power    PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 7831552 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 41 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int32x1    175 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    258 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    280 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    303 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1      360 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2      724 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1     296 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2     523 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1     503 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2     944 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (944 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4877.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (4877.600 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Btrfs loaded

JFS: nTxBlock = 7048, nTxLock = 56386

fuse init (API version 7.17)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5310 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5395 to a partition!

mount: sending ioctl 5395 to a partition!

UDF-fs: warning (device sda2): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

REISERFS (device sda3): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device sda3): using ordered data mode

reiserfs: using flush barriers

REISERFS (device sda3): journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device sda3): checking transaction log (sda3)

REISERFS (device sda3): Using r5 hash to sort names

udev[19837]: starting version 164

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RTL8102e at 0xf9dbc000, 00:1e:68:a4:39:f7, XID 04a00000 IRQ 17

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input5

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input7

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

wmi: Mapper loaded

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.0: SDHCI controller found [197b:2382] (rev 0)

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Registered led device: mmc0::

mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:04:00.0] using ADMA

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: SDHCI controller found [197b:2381] (rev 0)

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: Refusing to bind to secondary interface.

sdhci-pci 0000:04:00.2: PCI INT A disabled

Switching to clocksource hpet

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input8

ACPI: Video Device [OVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

ath5k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ath5k 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ath5k 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras

acer_wmi: Blacklisted hardware detected - not loading

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x65

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::rx

Registered led device: ath5k-phy0::tx

ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

scsi_verify_blk_ioctl: 2 callbacks suppressed

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 800c0910 to a partition!

mdadm: sending ioctl 800c0910 to a partition!

md: md127 stopped.

md: bind<sda>

md: md126 stopped.

md: bind<sda>

bio: create slab <bio-1> at 1

md/raid0:md126: too few disks (1 of 2) - aborting!

md: pers->run() failed ...

acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras

acer_wmi: Blacklisted hardware detected - not loading

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Если гружусь с USB-шного диска, всё нормально находится и монтируется:

http://foto.nnov.org/psh1024/0/ee/58/3eca03727ba1e8fcbaf9690c.png

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как заставить минимальный лив работать с этими разделами?

----------

## burik666

попробуйте 

```
hdparm -z /dev/sda 
```

или

```
mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1

mknod /dev/sda2 b 8 2

mknod /dev/sda3 b 8 3
```

----------

## borskiy

Спасибо огромное!

Первый вариант сработал.

Рано обрадовался.  :Sad: 

Разделы появились, но монтироваться всё равно не хотят.

----------

